# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Haircut/Buzzcut Update

## Exodus

Well guys..

I did it. I buzzed my hair with a three on top and a two on back and sides fading. Prior to it I felt nervous, shaking all sorts.

The girl who cut it was pretty good about it and knew what she was doing. Straight after I went to work and I was dead nervous about peoples reactions.

I work with mainly people who are 30+ Men and Women, bald, balding and Norwood 0. Most of the reactions were either of surprise or positive, so Im happy there.

Family wise, my dad asked if I was going bald to which I said for the past year lol. Brother liked it and younger sister thought it was funny (she is 12, I will allow it).

Pros: Its short, simple, as far as I can tell, no one really cares or it's been positive, hopefully it looks good in a suit!

Cons: Its clear I am losing my hair, you can make out a horseshoe in bright light, but then you could when it was long. Bear in mind Im on no regimen, no minox, no fin, the odd bald comment is mentioned too.

Pictures to follow...

----------


## clandestine

Good move; keep it buzzed, glad it went well.

----------


## BigThinker

Good for you, man.  I'm excited to see your pics; hopefully they'll help me nut up and do my own.

I'm only on the fence about it because in dim light my hair looks normal, but in bright light it looks awful (at least to me).

Are you still thinking about treatmet to keep some stubble on top?  I think I can cope with a buzz cut, but I'm afraid of getting totally bare up top still.  I'll still being seeing the derm in 1 mo. - wishing I had bumped it back to today-ish.

Again, congrats, broseph.

----------


## Exodus

Cheers guys.

Big Thinker, in bright light it is obvious I am losing my hair, but then it always was anyway. 

Thing is, my hairline is perfect, its great even. But the diffuse thin is clear to see through the top of the head to vertex etc.

For now, Im just gonna let it settle in and let people get used to it (I have many more people to shock!)

I am considering the Big Three whilst maintaining a Buzz, if I can thicken it I'll be happy, however this has made me realise that baldness isn't the end of the world.

And I was s******* myself getting it done, but the girl who did it was understanding and excellent. The real test is on a night out...

----------


## Kayman

> Cheers guys.
> 
> Big Thinker, in bright light it is obvious I am losing my hair, but then it always was anyway. 
> 
> Thing is, my hairline is perfect, its great even. But the diffuse thin is clear to see through the top of the head to vertex etc.
> 
> For now, Im just gonna let it settle in and let people get used to it (I have many more people to shock!)
> 
> I am considering the Big Three whilst maintaining a Buzz, if I can thicken it I'll be happy, however this has made me realise that baldness isn't the end of the world.
> ...


 Keep it buzzed *don't let it grow out!* A number 3 is still pretty long in terms of a buzz cut it's more of a suede head than a skinhead which is why it might look thin, stubble is really what you want to be aiming for. Now you've got it done go a grade shorter every month until you're running a grade 1 or zero all over. Told you you'd feel better once you did it and everyone has seen it. If you want my advice keep off the fin, it's not worth putting your body through all that hormone suppression if you're keeping your head shaved. Minox fair enough.

----------


## DAVE52

> Pros: Its short, simple, *as far as I can tell, no one really cares or it's been positive*, hopefully it looks good in a suit!
> ..


 Of course no one cares
And it will look fine
You may get comments at first but that's natural . 
After the initial seeing of you with shorter hair no one will care 
But as mentioned # 3 is still long .
Go back in 2 weeks and go for the # 2 all over 
You'll get used to it and like it

----------


## Exodus

> Of course no one cares
> And it will look fine
> You may get comments at first but that's natural . 
> After the initial seeing of you with shorter hair no one will care 
> But as mentioned # 3 is still long .
> Go back in 2 weeks and go for the # 2 all over 
> You'll get used to it and like it


 Do you think a Grade 2 will get rid of that thin whispy see through look?

----------


## Kayman

> Do you think a Grade 2 will get rid of that thin whispy see through look?


 No, a grade 1 will get rid of that, but that being said, work your way down to it, go down a grade each month people wont even really notice they're already used to your shaved head now, but to get rid of the whispy look you need a grade 1 or a no guard.

----------


## Exodus

I think you're right. I'm already using Nizoral too, not sure what effect it's having, but hey it's quoted on here millions of times. 

Do you think Minox foam would help thicken it or cause a buzzed shed?

----------


## Aames

The only thing you use is Nizoral? Is this real life? Why even come to these forums if you're unwilling to fight it? You should just lie down and shave it now so you have plenty of time to get used to looking like Mr. Clean.

----------


## Exodus

Ill skip the above advice Aames.

----------


## BigThinker

> Ill skip the above advice Aames.


 Good idea.  I'm not convinced that he and Highlander aren't the same person.  Can you imagine how miserable of human beings they must be in real life?  Yuck...

----------


## Exodus

Ill post pics soon, Im gonna buzz this down to a Grade 2 in the next week. Would you still use Minox and Fin to thicken, maintain it in the long run?

----------


## BigThinker

I would, personally.  Someone on this site said it really well, and I'll attempt to quote (not verbatim) "having any amount of stubble up top still helps to frame the face".  If and when I get to the point I clipper my head, I will certainly continue fin and keto.  At least until I'm married, experience sides, or just decide I don't care about it at all anymore.

----------


## Exodus

> *Yet another man SUCCEEDED.*


 Dude you spelt your post wrong. S'ok I changed it for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kayman

> Ill post pics soon, Im gonna buzz this down to a Grade 2 in the next week. Would you still use Minox and Fin to thicken, maintain it in the long run?


 You could use rogaine foam it would be easy to apply and might thicken your stubble up, fin I wouldn't use for stubble it's just not worth it in my opinion. Bare in mind both could cause an initial shed before you see any benefits.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Good for you Exodus, I am thinking of buzzing down again as well. I think I am gonna start with a 2. Takes a lot of balls, so well done mate!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Exodus

Thanks dude. Yeah I felt it had to be done. I wanted a 'final solution' which it hasn't quite given me. I'm gonna bring it down a grade next week or so and maybe try Minox to thicken it. But either way this is the look Im having now, it ain't gonna grow any longer!

----------


## dex89

Question: do you guys line up your hairline after you cut your hair down to guard 1 or 2?

----------


## Exodus

Oddly I've retained my hairline which is a bonus, it's behind it has diffused a lot (hence the buzz).

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Question: do you guys line up your hairline after you cut your hair down to guard 1 or 2?


 I don't understand the question Dex? 

Do you mean shave the front of the hairline to make it look straighter?

----------


## dex89

> I don't understand the question Dex? 
> 
> Do you mean shave the front of the hairline to make it look straighter?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hzOJ-UIORs

Yes, lining up the hairline to make it look straight. Check out the link above. I used to do this when I buzzed my hair. I would shave down the little beach fuzz hairs on my temples.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Ah right, got ya. Nah, I never did, but I guess it's not a bad idea. But my temples are pretty far receded, but I might try this to make it look better.

----------


## Exodus

Well as promised here are some pics. Bear in mind this is a Grade 3 on top 2 on the sides. Im gonna gradually buzz it down to Grade 2 top, 1 sides, and then just 1 all over. 








Alongside this Im gonna start Fin at 0.5mg or 0.25mg EOD. Reckon thats a good dosage to maintain a thickened buzz look?

----------


## Morbo

Looks great man. You definitely got the head/face shape for it.
I wouldn't worry about it. I think you could even try 2 top 2 side next time, but that's just my opinion.

I think the first month is a lot about getting used to the new style.

----------


## Exodus

That was in dark light, under bright light, you can make out a Norwood pattern...

Reckon a low fin dosage would maintain it?

----------


## dex89

I think Fin will maintain it and possibly thicken your hair.  :Wink:

----------


## Breaking Bald

Looks fine man, much better than trying to grow it out I would say. I also just buzzed my hair again, 2 on the top and a 1 on the sides.

I tried a 2 all over but when I did that, it highlighted that the top of my head is diffusing.

----------


## Exodus

Thats how it looks on mine, you can tell the top of the head is diffusing pretty obviously. Im gonna get it shorter either Friday or next week, so how low I can go before its acceptable.

----------


## Jcm800

Deffo looks far better than when you had longer hair imo

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Thats how it looks on mine, you can tell the top of the head is diffusing pretty obviously. Im gonna get it shorter either Friday or next week, so how low I can go before its acceptable.


 I didn't even think I was diffusing as well, I thought I was just progressing in the traditional crown/hairline pattern. But I guess the DHT is affecting all the hairs on the top of the head already... :Confused:

----------


## BigThinker

The top appears thinner.  But, as everyone else has said, you do have a good noggin for super short hair.  If you got jacked up, I bet you could even pull off a skin head if you wanted.

----------


## Exodus

> The top appears thinner.  But, as everyone else has said, you do have a good noggin for super short hair.  If you got jacked up, I bet you could even pull off a skin head if you wanted.


 Perhaps and then I'll strike fear into the hearts of my enemies.

To be honest, it's gonna go that way in the next year, Im quite used to it now and Im contemplating a Grade 1/No Guard.

Getting jacked up is effectively my road to recovery along with the Big Three.

Do you intend to start minox along with Fin? And are you definitely gonna go 0.5mg ED after visit a la derm?

----------

